

An advanced memory forensics framework (Python) - adulau
http://volatility.googlecode.com/

======
metachris
A bit more information in the wiki:

\- <http://code.google.com/p/volatility/wiki/FAQ>

\- <http://code.google.com/p/volatility/wiki/BasicUsage>

\- <http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/List_of_Volatility_Plugins>

